# My new bird dog.



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Meet Hallie. My new bird dog. Its a shame my wife wont let me name her Lady Bird.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking pup!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Its a shame my wife wont let me name her Lady Bird.


Sheeeeit! I didn't even know that sort of thing was up for debate! :roll: :shock:

Cute pup though.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow dude... she's a cutie!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good looking pup there.fun time coming now.


----------

